# *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT*



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

Well after thinking I was going to get to this earlier in the year.. work/life got real busy







now that things are cooling down a little and I have some more time I have decided to finally tackle this project with the help of the guys over at Apex Tuning and C2 Motorsports








The goal: ~325-350whp daily ( yes nothing grand or great.. but for what I am looking for, more than plenty. )
First off.. the car:









I have sold the Milanos and am currently running B6 Rs4's on there..no time for pics








Second .. the list








Major Components:
** T3/T04e .57 trim .82 A/R
** Kinetic Exhaust Manifold
** ARP Main Studs
** ARP Head studs
** ARP Rodbolts
** Walbro Inline Fuel Pump
** Custom 3.0" Downpipe
** Forge007 DV
** C2 8.5:1 Headspacer Gasket
** C2 Motorsports Software
** C2 95mm MAF housing
** C2 motorsports SRI
** 42# Injectors
** Spark Plugs - NGK BKR7E 
** Sachs Power Clutch
** 38mm Tial Wastegate ( 9psi spring )
** VF Engineering Motor mounts 
** JRC Intercooler
** Custom 2.5" I/C piping
** Custom 3" exhaust
** Small Battery
Will be refreshing the engine with :
** New timing chain & guides
** TT Sport Valve Springs
** Titanium retainers
** 8V Hydraulic Lifters
** WaterPump 
** Thermostat Housing
** Thermostat
** Thermostat Cover
** Gruvenparts Crack Pipe
** Auxilliary Water Pump
** Rear Main Seal
Gauges & Electronics:
** Greddy Profec B-Spec II
** Autometer Nexus Controller
** Autometer Nexus Boost
** Autometer Nexus A/F (wideband)
and finally the beginning...









Got the engine pulled, cleaned block, tranny and engine bay... just so u know I am a little ocd.. so I was in the engine bay with a toothbrush
















































Everything looked really good when we pulled the head off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Managed to get the MAF wiring extended by about 6 feet so i can hook it up on the passengers side ... not fun
































You can see here that I ran the wires through the raintray and through the rubber grommet at the top and along where the washer fluid line ran. You can also see where i went nuts with the toothbrush
















I opted to purchase a new MAF connector as the old one was brittle.. If I have enough room I may cut the connections off on the end so I only have one splice vs 2.
The manifold and exhaust housing are off getting a 1600 deg. coating to help keep the engine bay temps down.
Well that is all for now.. I will update as more gets done 




_Modified by IN-FLT at 7:51 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
Managed to get the MAF wiring extended by about 6 feet so i can hook it up on the passengers side ... not fun









Looks good but for anyone reading this,you can get both the female and male connectors and make your own "extension" cable without touching the connector on the OEM harness. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Looks good but for anyone reading this,you can get both the female and male connectors and make your own "extension" cable without touching the connector on the OEM harness. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Ouch, bet that would've helped.







Any idea where one could pick this up? 
Looking good though dude. Are you puting the filter element on the passenger side? If so, did you just relocate all the bottles to the driver's side?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (Weiss)*

oooh yeeeeahhh....cant wait to lend a hand in getting this thing in motion


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Ouch, bet that would've helped.







Any idea where one could pick this up? 
Looking good though dude. Are you puting the filter element on the passenger side? If so, did you just relocate all the bottles to the driver's side?

oh yeah sure could have







.... I am so OCD that i may go back and just rerun all of it with fresh wire















Yes filter element will be on psgr side.. so all bottles are being relocated to drivers side. Looking at MK3 brackets to use/modify for holding the reservoir. Power steering will sit in there ... somewhere and i use Rain-X







Contemplating doing something else tho... some of the 3 in 1 units or something like that... 
Still need to figure out what i will do for a catch can..


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

Any reason you didnt just pull the motor out the front? Just curious


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Any reason you didnt just pull the motor out the front? Just curious









Didn't have a way to discharge the AC system and didn't want to separate it all


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Jason are you also opening up the tranny to put a LSD in it?


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (xcracer87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xcracer87* »_Jason are you also opening up the tranny to put a LSD in it?

Eric.. that is in my longterm plan... i don't plan to drive to aggressively with this setup... i am more of a roll on it in 3rd kinda driver... so i dont think it will hurt me too much at first.
after she is broken in i plan to address that along with adding a tdi 5th and rado 3rd gear


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

looks nice.
keep us posted.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

ah, finally found it! looks like its going to be a nice project man


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (mattgreeneva)*

HOT DAM i want to do the same... soon as i attain a VR








sigh


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (Murdoch)*

main studs and rod bolts in
also the new valvetrain components have been put in the head.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

Holy extra solder batman!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (VR6_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_GTI* »_Holy extra solder batman!

it just looks that way ,,, some of the wires were thick


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

Why not run a 9:1 headspacer?


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
Didn't have a way to discharge the AC system and didn't want to separate it all









theres a really good way i know. 
just loosen the nuts, and walk away, come back when its gone. 
going in and out the front is 100% easier.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (nick manning)*

sure it is easier, but i'm sure he wants to keep his a/c in operating condition and there is no reason to discharge the system if you can still get it out fairly easily. plus we try to be at least somewhat environmentally responsible here.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (the kevin)*

Great preogress!


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_sure it is easier, but i'm sure he wants to keep his a/c in operating condition and there is no reason to discharge the system if you can still get it out fairly easily. plus we try to be at least somewhat environmentally responsible here.

cause vrt's are environmentally sound.


----------



## majic (Mar 10, 2005)

Good work on getting that motor out with the front clip on there. I've got my radiator/condensor out, and it was still a b*tch to pull


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_Why not run a 9:1 headspacer?

I like the safety of the lower CR, plus... one day i plan on turning it up higher








Nick... the primary reason is that is was not that hard to pull out of the top and I just had the AC system recharged.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

*UPDATE* 
Ok well a lot of progress was made over the holiday break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Installed new Valve Springs, Retainers and 8V Lifters
- Cleaned up head
- Installed Main Studs
- Installed Rod Bolts
- Motor Mounts came in.. cleaned them up a little








- Headspacer installed 
- Timing Chains and all guides replaced
and of course ... PICS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Transmission all cleaned up








Head ready for some new springs, retainers and lifters








Last set of main studs installed








Took a little time to clean up the motor mounts.. you can see the difference here. Stock one on the right
















All finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Getting the head all cleaned up and ready for mounting








Headspacer ready to go








Head is back on and ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Timing Chains ready to pull duty !!








Just got word that the turbine housing and exhaust manifold are ready to be picked up from their new coating. Went with High Performance Coatings 1600 deg. in a satin black








Should spend a little more time later this week getting most of the other parts installed / replaced and hopefully have her back in the car by the weekend and ready to get some i/c pipes and exhaust fabbed up


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like a fun project. I might need to come down to Apex Tuning this weekend and check it out.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

Lots of progress on this...way to make the most of the holiday and some vault:thumbup: 
Got a chance to hold those polished vf mounts today, they are piyimp


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

looking good man! nice seeing it in person yesterday.


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

intercooler was mounted last night, looks great.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

Wow nice build up!
One suggestion: upgrade that puny OEM oil cooler to the R32 or Toureg cooler. Not only will it allow the engine to heat up quicker when first started in the morning, it will lower peak oil temperatures by 10-15° when you romp on it. No need for expensive front-mount oil coolers, just get the R32 unit. Plug and play:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2527099


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (phatvw)*

Funny you bring that up! I was just looking at oil coolers the other day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have it on my to do list, but it will be after she is up and running, but before the heat hits us again


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

*UPDATE*
Ok well as mentioned by John... she is now getting her plumbing worked over








Here are some more pics getting up to that point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got the Manifold and Turbine housing back from HPC. 1600deg coating in a semigloss black. Looks great, but wish I had spent a little time cleaning them up before sending them over... yes... ocd strikes again








Also took the time to install poly control arm bushings








Engine buttoned up and ready to get the tranny back on. SRI and Manifold attached.
























Turbo added for test fit and orientation. _Note on the Kinetic manifold. Since it comes with 2 bolt patterns, if you go with a T3, the T4 holes are exposed. The top 2 are drilled all the way through, so you will need to plug them up. I have not found a set screw or threaded freeze plug in a M10x1.25 figment yet, but that is what you will need.. or you will blow exhaust out the top 2 stud holes._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Had to use a lot of lube on this one
















FINALLY !!! Back in her home!
























Getting some of the wires routed and hooked up.








She more or less sits like that now. I will post up more pics one the i/c piping is worked up.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (IN-FLT)*

Lookin good dude! Gotta take me for a ride


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: *Project: IN-FLT's custom VRT* (EuroVeeDub)*

*UPDATE* 
Well the plumbing is coming along nicely!! Couple more welds on her and she will be done .. then onto the downpipe and exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics of the progress


























































_Modified by IN-FLT at 9:26 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## split71 (Aug 26, 2006)

Clean man, good stuff. Looking forward to a video!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

... I have an erection. 
It's so tempting to me now to boost mine!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

wow jason.. this is awesome finally!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (rico_arg)*

haha she is finallly getting there yes, going to bring her back from getting all her plumbing done in a few.. will post some pics later tonight


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

oh man.. i was just about to say i havent seen you at the shop in the past 3 days or so... 
now you're gonna be there every day


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*

looks like a really clean install


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_looks like a really clean install









Thanks!








Well the guy doing my exhaust left a little early yesterday, not feeling well, so she should be finished up today and i will get working on the 'to do' list I made up last night... which is much longer than I thought








Pic will be up tonight... I was really pleased with the tip and how it fit into the old cutout


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

ECU shipped today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

*UPDATE: * 
So she is back from all her plumbing, pretty damn happy with how everything came out! Also got started on my 'larger than i thought it would be' to do list.
so .. lets get to it pics.

3" Exhaust








Here you can see the dump from the wg being routed back into the dp








Over the rear axle








Magnaflow 3" straight though muffler








I was really happy with how the tip turned out, I had the gli valence modified for my old Magnaflow cat-back and was worried i wouldn't find something to work well with it. They did a great job fitting it up and even angled it justtt a little to flow better with the valence.

























What would YOU think if you saw me coming in your rear mirror
































Really happy that the trimming was minimal and happy with the results








More pics of progress later tonight early this morning... plenty of Vault in the fridge


----------



## zooyork155 (Nov 10, 2003)

Beautiful! I knew you'd do it right!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

I still <3 your car Jason...even though my Getta is Betta! hahha J/K 
Good project!


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

looks awesome in person.. got me all jealuous and **** saturday







get some sleep boy


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote »_What would YOU think if you saw me coming in your rear mirror

















I would think, "WOW such a nice car to not have a hood







"

C2


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I would think, "WOW such a nice car to not have a hood







"

C2


Thats my new invsacarbon fiber custom boser hood








ok time for another *update* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and of course that means more pics








Ok so over the weekend I managed to get the some more of the missing pieces to the puzzle! Got all the proper oil line fittings, gaskets etc... the only thing I have left to deal with are 2 brackets ( working on them tonight ) and 2 hose couplers which i may have a good lead on a sweet solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got the in-line pump installed and ran new fuel line all the way back to the replaced fuel filter.








Tapped the compressor housing for a fitting that I will run over to the wastegate.








Got the last coil i needed to get the coil pack finished up the coil pack conversion. I obtained the the plugs from a place called Wytek Wires.. they have some great stuff there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















So this is one of the mounting brackets I was talking about. I need something to hold the expansion tank in place on the drivers side. I also need something for the power steering reservoir.. that will be net on the list.
A cardboard template to get things started...
















Got switched over to my final material. 1/8th thick aluminum, should be sturdy and light weight.








































I will post more up later tonight once I get done with this guy


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey jason, how does that coil pack conversion work? what do you plug into the silver box mounted on the side of the MSD coils? ttyl dude. looking good by the way!


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_Got switched over to my final material. 1/8th thick aluminum, should be sturdy and light weight.

LIGHT WEIGHT!


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (the kevin)*

wow that's going to be beefy!


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

nothin' but a peanut


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (the kevin)*

jason.. my car is next right?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (the kevin)*

Nice ride.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

Got a chance to see the progress today at the shop. I must say that this thing is really coming together with a quickness. Once c2 gets your custom chip done, oops that was supposed to be a secret








Cant wait for that first crank!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yeah...take it easy on my gti, you might get spoiled w/ the powa










_Modified by Yareka at 12:33 AM 1-18-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Yareka)*

John... hit me up next time you are around i will show you how the MSD's are connected. Not that bad of a process actually.
Ricooooo hit me up on im during the day dude... we can work something out!
Yareka... you let the cat out of the bag








I am really impressed with the drivability on that uni file, very smooth.. does it have a lot of power?














it got the thumbs up from a 4.2 A6 tonight


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

well just a quick update...
back to the exhaust shop for a minor update concerning a conflict with the wg dump tube... that should be resolved tomorrow.
Barring any major setbacks, she should be up and running sometime next week.. i have been trying to hold off the excitement, but its getting hard now... hold off the excitement that is








more pics and updates this weekend


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_i have been trying to hold off the excitement, but its getting hard now...


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*

*UPDATE* 
Down the point where those minor details start to fall into place..or not... and then you run around with your head on fire trying to solve them








Anyways, I would like to give a big shout out to Rob ( Zooyork ) for doing a little wiring on some gauges







stallar work Rob, I owe you something... let me know what it is








Gauges are wired up and working. I got the MAP sensor in place, wired up and tubing run for the boost gauge. Also extended the wiring on the wideband and have her plugged in and ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Spent some time over the weekend basically getting the parts back together after the fab work for the i/c and exhaust.
I spent a few hours tonight making some plug wires for the coilpacks and installing the mbc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics as usual









just getting the plug wires done up, not bad... but kinda pita... In hindsight i like the way the MSD's mount lower. I made sure to add plenty of electric grease as well! Thanks Cubix
























All finished up with the wires.. pretty happy with the routing and will probably make some custom mounts to help keep them in place. You can also see where i mounted the UNOS mbc.
































few wide shots
































Just got the ECU in from Jeff today. We have just a couple things left to do.
-Litte more work on the MAF sensor
-Coolant hoses ( dealing with bypassing 2nd radiator )
-Walbro in-line ( wiring otw from USRT, should be here Wednesday )
-vacuum line for FPR
- few other little things... but thats about it








All in all we are shooting to fire her up Friday night.... going to be long days at work


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

dood, that looks very good.. Congrats.
however, it looks like your DV is blowing into your maf against the flow of incoming air? I hope that dosent become an issue. Might just be the perspective of the picture.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_dood, that looks very good.. Congrats.
however, it looks like your DV is blowing into your maf against the flow of incoming air? I hope that dosent become an issue. Might just be the perspective of the picture.


no you are right .. it sure is... kinda got it that way from the fabricator. I am not thinking it will cause any issues... buttt.. ya never know. If it does i figure it wont take him long to cut that one off and angle it a different way. 
I need to have a bung attached for the catch can anyways.. so may have that done as well at the same time


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

one thing i WOULD check is the connections on the top and side of your wastegate, i think you might have them reversed, but i could be wrong. hard to tell from the pic but it looks like your boost line from the turbo to the "T" is right, and from the "T" into the bottom of the boost controller is right, but the output from the "T" to the wastegate and the output from the boost controller are reversed from what TIAL is showing on their install manual. 
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf

but everything else looks good! glad to see you got the right MSD wires, looks awesome man. i'll stop by and check out the progress sometime this week. good luck!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

ahh good catch John thanks! you are right. mind going in circles lately


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

no prob man! glad you caught it before the initial fire-up haha


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

dude, you had that exact drawing in the box...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_dood, that looks very good.. Congrats.
however, it looks like your DV is blowing into your maf against the flow of incoming air? I hope that dosent become an issue. Might just be the perspective of the picture.

the bosch maf sensors by design are not affected by flow reversion.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_the bosch maf sensors by design are not affected by flow reversion.

yes but could it not interfere with the readings? A burst of air passing the MAF backwards might not be metered but when it eventually reverses direction and coming back the other way would be re-measured and effect AFR? Its my understanding that should any air get past the MAF its behavior will be the same as a boost leak.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

yeah current plan is to get that guy changed up and angled more towards the turbo inlet as opposed to the MAF


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_
yes but could it not interfere with the readings? A burst of air passing the MAF backwards might not be metered but when it eventually reverses direction and coming back the other way would be re-measured and effect AFR? Its my understanding that should any air get past the MAF its behavior will be the same as a boost leak.








You would think so but as i stated the sensor isnt affected by it and what you stated is the characteristic of that reversion.


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

bump







hah keep it coming jason, im getting anxious over here. i can hear her spooling already, your so close lol


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

Finally found the connectors I have been trying to find.
They have the ones located in the MAF plug and they sell the without the damn wires attached like at the VW dealership http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















top row and 4th from the right http://www.wurthusa.com/projec...0.jpg 
now I can sleep 










_Modified by IN-FLT at 3:15 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

wow, thats really cool that you found the connectors like that, i'll keep that in mind for future wiring projects because the whole car uses those things haha


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

vedy vedy nice. mass props. lets see some numbers when you're done


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

did you order the connectors yet?
we still shooting to fire it up friday?


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_did you order the connectors yet?
we still shooting to fire it up friday?

no and yes


----------



## 06MKVGLI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
no and yes









what happend to firing it today man? lol you slacking gator boy.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (06MKVGLI)*

uh oh....















few bugs to work out this weekend, but moves under her own power again


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

should i post the video?


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*

video please


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

weaaak!


----------



## IVgtidriva (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

pictures with the expansion tank back in and lines all hooked up?
that was a quick build, jason... you bringing it out tonight?


----------



## todaniel (May 4, 2007)

looking good jason!!! i shopped by the shop acouple times to check out the progess!
cant wait to hear/see this thing 

i told my GM out your car and he wants to check it out also!


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IVgtidriva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IVgtidriva* »_that was a quick build, jason... 

that was a quick build?
he has *easily* over a hundred hours into it... i swear i couldnt get him to leave the shop.. for example, we were there until ~3:45 this morning.
PS. Jason, i hate you for... zzzzzz.. huh.. oh.. making work today so difficult..


_Modified by the kevin at 3:06 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_
that was a quick build?
he has *easily* over a hundred hours into it... i swear i couldnt get him to leave the shop.. for example, we were there until ~3:45 this morning.
PS. Jason, i hate you for... zzzzzz.. huh.. oh.. making work today so difficult..



zzzzzzzzzz what ? I cant see... zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

jason, the car looks good man. i see you're doing some wheel swapping. shoot me a PM if your interested in getting rid of those aristo's


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Fastboy501)*

wow, this car looks fantastic!!!!!!!!
moar pix pleez.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (sturat_7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sturat_7* »_video please

x2


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

wow this thing is RAW!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

awesome project! keep up the good work


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

ok guys.. more pics and video tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
everything on the car was good except for some setup issues, primarily the wat the DV was set up... Got it changed around today and angled it back towards the turbo... all problems I was having with idling issues are gone!
I will eventually redo the whole section to taper off more smoothly... but for now she runs well.. i have a few hundred miles to run and break in the new clutch.
I also got the Milanos back http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
A lot of hard work and too many hours to think about have gone into her and I am pleased with the outcome... the car is super rawww and super solid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again I need thank Apex Tuning & C2 Motorsports for the great help and support. A special thanks to 'The Kevin' for countless hours helping out and keeping the doors open a little longer than regular business hours


















































pics and video tomorrow and maybe a foam bath


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

YESSS!!!! I was hoping for an update tonight after the phone call








Congratulations on the build, I never dreamed the setup would come out as clean as it did, now its time to break it in and put down about three-fiddy


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_YESSS!!!! I was hoping for an update tonight after the phone call








Congratulations on the build, I never dreamed the setup would come out as clean as it did, now its time to break it in and put down about three-fiddy









Skippy Scooter better look out


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_A special thanks to 'The Kevin' for countless hours helping out and keeping the doors open a little longer than regular business hours



















































no prob bro... i think last night was the first friday night i actually slept (more than a couple hours on the couch at the shop) this year.. 
we'll do it again when it comes time to build the mk1 back up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_
we'll do it again when it comes time to build the mk1 back up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

u know it !!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Can't wait to watch and hear what it's like!


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Glad ya fixed that DV and got her running good.. lets see some video.
-R


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_... I have an erection. 
It's so tempting to me now to boost mine!


I can't seem to stop reading this the wrong way. WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Jason i'll give you a ride in my Getta for a ride in yours!!


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Had a chance to drive this beast tonight....








at 9psi she feels mighty stout, and sounds like the business. When you start turning up the boost, I'm gonna have to recheck my gameplan on the gti. Although you say its a modest build, you've got one of the best all around packages in any mk4 out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Yareka)*

your car looks so much like mine it crazy


----------



## 06MKVGLI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Volkswagen2NR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen2NR* »_your car looks so much like mine it crazy

















Ok not to be taken the wrong way but at first glance I wanted to







but after looking at it more closely.... Damn that's hot... I think it was the hood scoop that threw me off so much but then I started really liking it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (06MKVGLI)*

i remember that car when it was a 2.0T


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (sturat_7)*

Adam that is crazy! We should do a vortex feature... Spy vs. Spy style


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

Took some video tonight.. will get it posted asap


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (crashnburn987)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashnburn987* »_

I can't seem to stop reading this the wrong way. WTF is wrong with me?









Well I often do refer to my GTI as my erection when the conditions are right. Take it as you will.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Weiss)*

video damnit, video!!!


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yea! videos! the set up looks awesome


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (elements757)*

video made... working on file size


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

OK guys... a little video for tasting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Video Here










_Modified by IN-FLT at 3:33 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

downloading!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_OK guys... a little video for tasting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








*182MB* DAAAAMMMNNNN!!


----------



## TIMYAA (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

fantastic vid man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad I could be apart of it


----------



## 06MKVGLI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

not impressed.... lol j/k 
Jason you and Tim have some sick rides man... Love em....


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (06MKVGLI)*

you're car is the shizz man. congrats on finally finishing the build. oh and that vid. is sick. the music reminds me of Perfect Dark.LOLZ


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Both awesome cars. They sound amazing. I can't wait to see a full length video. The size is worth the quality.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sick video sick cars. Sick Sick Sick.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

You should have lined up of one vs. the other...


----------



## TIMYAA (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

My R32: 4motion ftw from a dig.
IN-FLT's VRT: from a role the cars are pretty much even, until he turns up the psi a notch then I am history.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TIMYAA)*

you should see his "notch" and raise him one..


----------



## todaniel (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_you should see his "notch" and raise him one..









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim you know you want to turn it up a little bit


----------



## TIMYAA (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_you should see his "notch" and raise him one..









I am happy for now, but a couple notches is not out of the question down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (TIMYAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIMYAA* »_
I am happy for now, but a couple notches is not out of the question down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i call BS


----------



## TIMYAA (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_i call BS









11psi on a 35r is enough to keep most people happy including myself. The .:R is a daily driver for me and it puts down respectable power. There's no need for me to push the car and end up braking parts I don't have the money to replace. When fall comes along I have plans for the motor then we can talk about pushing it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (TIMYAA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TIMYAA* »_
11psi on a 35r is enough to keep most people happy including myself. The .:R is a daily driver for me and it puts down respectable power. There's no need for me to push the car and end up braking parts I don't have the money to replace. When fall comes along I have plans for the motor then we can talk about pushing it








oh yea i forgot it was a 35r







"THAT'LL DO PIGGY....THAT'LL DO!!"


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (spkn^GRMN)*

ohhhh jason. i need to make another trip down there i think. GREAT video.. awesome sounds


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (mattgreeneva)*

18psi fading to 16psi... 4th gear pull
AFR was low 12's across the board
think it may be time for a bigger turbo already .. she starts running out of steam... originally i got this turbo for a 12psi range and stock intake setup.


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

HAHA.. didnt everyone tell you that you were gonna wanna crank the boost up..
just be careful, dont wanna blow anything up.


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_
just be careful, dont wanna blow anything up.

or does he? blown motors are the start of AMAZING projects


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)

nice project men love the car looks nice


----------



## DUB2583 (May 24, 2006)

do work


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: (DUB2583)*

big black


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

please never delete this pictures! I look here everyday for a reference for when I (might) go turbo


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (elements757)*

not to sound like a jerk but those numbers seem low for 16 psi?


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

can we see more pictures of your fueling set-up? Are you running any sort of external dry sump tank on this set-up?


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

amazing projects start when motors blow.. but i'm not sleeping at the shop again for awhile, so he'd better not blow it up.
he's got stock fuel pump into a walbro 255


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_not to sound like a jerk but those numbers seem low for 16 psi?

i tend to agree... 
I know i am losing about 4% due to the larger wheels and probably a little more due to turbo sizing


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
I know i am losing about 4% due to the larger wheels and probably a little more due to turbo sizing




















































JK. 
who cares about the numbers, the car looks/sounds great, and i am sure it drives just as well. numbers are only for braggin and chat room racing.


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

just wondering what the CEL is on for with both the vrt and r32t


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (elements757)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elements757* »_just wondering what the CEL is on for with both the vrt and r32t
change an N/A car to turbo and see if you dont trip somthing....


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

CEL....
Tim (R32)

_Quote »_usually I dont have one. Seems to be a secondary air problem, this was not caused by the turbo kit as its been popping on and off for the past couple months. Easy fix just havent got to it.

Jason (IN-FLT)

_Quote »_mine are only on b/c i have been playing with settings and need to clr codes.. on my todo list ;D

this was brought up on a local forum...


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_CEL....
Tim (R32)
Jason (IN-FLT)



gotcha, secondary air is a bitch, had it go off on my vr at one point. It was just a little vac line disconnected


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

That car is plain nasty. GL with the build.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
who cares about the numbers, the car looks/sounds great, and i am sure it drives just as well. numbers are only for braggin and chat room racing. 

I agree, although if you did all that work and know what people are getting out of there car it is disappointing to have a lower number. And when 2000lb hondas with 250hp pull up and beat you that is kind of disappointing too.
The car does look awesome and I had a vrt so I know the sound and excitement when driving one, you always tend to want more power. Good luck with the car! PS-Dont ever sell it, you'll regret it later believe me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (procket2_8)*

Very nice Jason. Such a complete car, and always in immaculate shape.
I got to ride in this the other day and it's great.















I think the guy that made the Honda comment forgot to look at the wtq on the dyno graph.







340 ftw.....


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (ncsumecheng)*

Well.. just an update.
I blew through one resister on the ignition system. The ICM is sending a weak signal on 1/6. New resistor in place and the hunt begins for a new ICM.
She runs very strong and all seems to be working great. Starting to notice a little bit of slip under load on a Sachs Power Clutch








I think the dyno I tested on was off.. i have walked a stock vette, Jeep SRT8 and CTS-V with no issues what so ever... 305/340 seems off to me


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

so the other day my phone rings..
IN-FLT: "how much power does a CTS-V have?"
me: "uhm.. i dunno"
IN-FLT: "NOT ENOUGH! HAHAHAHA!"


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: (the kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the kevin* »_so the other day my phone rings..
IN-FLT: "how much power does a CTS-V have?"
me: "uhm.. i dunno"
IN-FLT: "NOT ENOUGH! HAHAHAHA!"









LOL


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Brandon12V)*

Love the setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MitchD1283 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

i got a ride in that car and let me say, i was reaching for the dash and i couldn't grab it. that setup just wants to pull from 1500 to 7000....plus maybe more. it was crazy. 
great work jason and kevin!!
whats next.........some sort of injection???


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MitchD1283)*

*UPDATE:*
well I have a little over 4k miles on the new setup and figured i would make a little update.
Up until this weekend everything has been running really well. I ran into an issue with the coilpack conversion setup. Car ended up running on 4 cyl .. sounded like a subaru








Got into it and figured out that the 1/6 terminal of the ICM had touched the bracket and wore through the powder coating and ended up grounding out. Burnt up 2 coilpacks








Replaced the coilpacks and made a few adjustments where the terminal connected. Runs like a champ again








Also decided to go with BKR7EIX's and gap them out to .030 ... so far running well .. might up the gap to 32 then 35 and see how it goes.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_*UPDATE:*
well I have a little over 4k miles on the new setup and figured i would make a little update.
Up until this weekend everything has been running really well. I ran into an issue with the coilpack conversion setup. Car ended up running on 4 cyl .. sounded like a subaru








Got into it and figured out that the 1/6 terminal of the ICM had touched the bracket and wore through the powder coating and ended up grounding out. Burnt up 2 coilpacks








Replaced the coilpacks and made a few adjustments where the terminal connected. Runs like a champ again








Also decided to go with BKR7EIX's and gap them out to .030 ... so far running well .. might up the gap to 32 then 35 and see how it goes.








how much boost with that gap?


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Was the 1/6 terminal, one that you replaced or the same one that you said you noticed a weak signal from?
Was the initial weak signal actually the terminal in the early stages of grounding itself?


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Q .. im still pushin about 14+psi daily with it. Plan to do some runs this weekend and see how she performs with the larger gap.

_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Was the 1/6 terminal, one that you replaced or the same one that you said you noticed a weak signal from?
Was the initial weak signal actually the terminal in the early stages of grounding itself?

It's the same one that was said to be showing a weak signal. It was bench tested ... it wasn't actually the terminal that hit the bracket.. but the slide on 'ford style' clamp .. kinda boxy looking and thus thicker which caused the issue.
in hindsight... its probably better to leave the terminals longer so you dont have the bulk of the connector in the space of the bracket


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

what happened to the video








pics!!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (u01rwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u01rwr* »_what happened to the video








pics!!

more pics will come soon...
video link fixed








Download Video Here


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

well i haven't updated this one in a little while, so i figured it was due.
I have been toying with selling the car, kinda been looking at older dubs and trying to think of some unique things to do.... but until that time comes I am going to keep truckin on 'the white ghost'








She has been running 15psi daily now and doing just fine with the summer heat. I replaced some hoses with some black samco sport hoses. This resulted in a really clean solution for bypassing the 2nd radiator. Also removed the resistor from the ignition setup.
I have also been looking at redoing the intake routing as it is really close to one of the plugs and makes it a chore to change and test gap sizes. I will probably rework it when i go with a larger turbo







thinking 35r or sc61.
Meth injection will probably be next on the list, maybe before H20. I'lll post up some pics of the new hose setup.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

*UPDATE:* 
so weekend before last I made it out to 2 different dynos... 
on the Mustang dyno she put down 318whp / 334 lb-ft. tq @15psi - VIDEO 
on the DynoJet she put down 352whp / 361 lb-ft. tq @15psi
this last weekend i pulled another all nighter with some Mountain Dew, sandpaper and polish( couldn't find vault







)
this was the result... 
converted over to a mkIII valve cover and rerouted the pvc down to an exhaust vacuum bung from vibrant performance 








installed
















next on my list is to rework the bracket for the coilpacks ( if any metal gets exposed on it, it is VERY easy to ground a pack out ) and rework my intake.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Valve cover looks mighty nice but.....








well, not really
Ready for the dyno when we get back from h2o sir.


_Modified by Yareka at 11:13 PM 9-22-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Yareka)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Why don't you ship that valve cover to me and let a real professional take care of that for ya


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Why don't you ship that valve cover to me and let a real professional take care of that for ya























LOL you wouldn't know what to do with it unless the spark plugs went in the middle


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_
LOL you wouldn't know what to do with it unless the spark plugs went in the middle









bahahahahaha!


----------



## CDubNdaHous (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

car is awesome. When i head up that way in the future i want to take a ride in it so I can envy.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

Back from the dead ... :vampire:


Soooo.... 

I bought it back opcorn:


----------

